# Rubrikat > Pyetni psikologun >  Artikuj të përzgjedhur psikologjik

## Dar_di

*Artikuj të përzgjedhur psikologjik****
*
Fëmijët e baballarëve në moshë, në rrezik nga çrregullimi bipolar*

Sa më i vjetër babai, aq më i madh rreziku që fëmija të jetë me çrregullim bipolar. Ky është konkluzioni i një studimi të ri nga shkencëtarët suedezë që i kanë krahasuar 13.428 njerëz me çrregullime bipolare me më shumë se 67.000 të tjerë pa këtë çrregullim. pas kontrollimit të paritetit (numrit të fëmijëve), moshës së nënës, statusin socio-ekonomik dhe historinë e familjes, pasardhësit e burrave 55-vjeçar e tutje të vjetër ishin 1.37 herë më të shpeshtë të diagnostifikoheshin me çrregullimin bipolar sesa pasardhësit e burrave të moshave 20 deri 25-vjeçar, shkruan Emma M. Frans, e Institutit Karolinska të Stokholmit, si dhe kolegët e saj.

Fëmijët e nënave të moshuara po ashtu kishin një rrezik të ngritur, por ky rrezik ishte më pak i theksuar se ai i baballarëve në moshë. Në rastet e sulmeve të hershme të çrregullimit bipolar (të diagnostifikuar para moshës 20-vjeçare), efekti i moshës së babës ishte shumë më i fuqishëm, derisa efekti i moshës së nënës nuk kishte fare efekt, thotë studimi në fjalë. Personaliteti i baballarëve të vjetër është marrë parasysh për ta shpjeguar lidhjen mes çrregullimeve mentale dhe moshës së shtyrë paternale. Sidoqoftë, çrregullimet mentale të lidhura me moshën paternale janë nën ndikimin e konsiderueshëm gjenetik, shkruajnë autorët e studimit. Kjo sugjeron një lidhje gjenetike mes moshës së shtyrë të babës dhe çrregullimit bipolar, por edhe të tjerave çrregullime mentale mes fëmijëve, thonë hulumtuesit. Derisa njeriu plaket, ndodh riprodhimi i embrionit dhe de novo (i riu, që nuk kalon nga prindi te pasardhësi) mutacionet akumulohen monotonisht si rezultat i gabimeve në kopjimin e ADN-së nënvizojnë hulumtuesit.

Gratë janë të lindura me furnizimin e plotë të vezoreve që kanë shkuar nëpër 23 replikimet, numër që nuk ndryshon teksa ato plaken. Prandaj gabimet e kopjimit të ADN-së nuk do të duhej të ngriheshin me plakjen e nënës. Duke u pajtuar me këtë nocion, ne kemi gjetur efekte më të vogla që e lidhin moshën materiale me rrezikun e çrregullimeve bipolare të pasardhësve.

Studimi është publikuar në revistën e muajit shtator Arkivat e psikiatrisë së përgjithshme.

Çrregullimi bipolar është diskonim i ashpër që përfshin episode të manisë dhe depresionit.



*Nga revista ALBANICA dhe hulumtime të tjera.

----------


## mia@

E keqja eshte se numri i femijeve me kete crregullim sa vjen e rritet. 
Eshte shume e veshtire te kujdesesh per nje femije bipolar. 

Ata karakterizohen me ndryshime te shpeshta, e te papritura te sjelljes. Jane te dobet emocionalisht, preken shpejt. Qajne. Mund te jene agresive, dhe te dhunshem. Vuajne nga depresioni. 

 Mund te perbejne rrezik per familjen apo vet jeten e tyre. Zakonisht trajtohen me ilace per ti qetesuar. Ka qe kerkojne dhe shtrim ne spital. Ka tre tipe te ketij crregullimi, ku tipi 1 eshte me i rendi, ne lidhje me siptomat qe shfaqin.

----------


## Dar_di

*Çfarë është çrregullimi bipolar
*
Çrregullimi bipolar, i njohur edhe si çrregullimi maniako-depresiv, depresioni manik ose çrregullimi afektiv bipolar, është një diagnozë psikiatrike që përshkruan një kategori të çrregullimeve të humorit, të përcaktuara nga prania e një ose më shumë episodeve të humorit anomalisht të ngritur, e cila klinikisht quhet mani ose nëse është më e lehtë, hipomani. Personat që përjetojnë episode manike, zakonisht përjetojnë edhe simptoma apo episode depresive ose episode të përziera, në të cilat janë njëkohësisht të pranishme karakteristikat e manisë dhe të depresionit. Këto episode zakonisht veçohen nga periudhat e humorit "normal", por në disa persona, depresioni dhe mania mund të alternohen me shpejtësi. Kjo njihet si cikli i shpejtë. Episodet manike ekstreme, disa herë mund të çojnë në simptoma psikotike të tilla si deluzionet dhe haluçinacionet. Çrregullimi ndahet në bipolar I, bipolar II, ciklotimi dhe lloje të tjera, bazuar në natyrën dhe në intensitetin e episodeve të përjetuara të humorit; shkalla shpesh përshkruhet si spektri bipolar.

Faktorët gjenetikë kontribuojnë mjaft në mundësinë e zhvillimit të çrregullimit bipolar dhe përzihen edhe faktorët mjedisorë. Çrregullimi bipolar shpesh trajtohet me barna stabilizues të humorit dhe disa herë me barna të tjerë psikiatrikë. Rol luan edhe psikoterapia, shpesh kur ka pasur njëfarë kthimi të stabilitetit. Në rastet serioze në të cilat ekziston rreziku i dëmtimit të vetes ose të të tjerëve, mund të përdoret shtrimi në spital pa miratimin e pacientit; këto raste përgjithësisht kanë episode të rënda manike me një sjellje të rrezikshme ose episode depresive me ide vetëvrasëse. Ekzistojnë probleme të përgjithshme me stigmë sociale, stereotipe dhe paragjykime kundër personave të diagnostikuar me çrregullimin bipolar. Njerëzit me çrregullim bipolar që shfaqin simptoma psikotike, ndonjëherë mund të diagnostikohen gabim sikur vuajnë nga skizofrenia, një tjetër sëmundje e rëndë mendore.

Termi aktual "çrregullimi bipolar" ka filluar të përdoret kohët e fundit dhe i referohet cikleve midis episodeve (poleve) me humor të ngritur dhe atyre me humor të ulur (polet). Është vëzhguar prej kohësh një lidhje midis manisë dhe melankolisë, megjithëse bazat e konceptualizimit aktual mund të gjenden te psikiatrët francezë të viteve 1850. Termi "sëmundja maniko-depresive" ose psikoza, u krijua nga psikiatri gjerman Emil Kraepelin nga fundi i shekullit XIX, i cili fillimisht i referohej të gjitha llojeve të çrregullimit të humorit. Psikiatri gjerman Karl Leonhard e ndan përsëri klasifikimin në vitin 1957, duke përdorur termat "çrregullimi njëpolar" (çrregullimi depresiv madhor) dhe "çrregullimi bipolar".

*Diagnoza*

Diagnoza bazohet në përjetimet e raportuara nga vetë personi si dhe në  anormalitetet në sjellje të raportuara nga anëtarët e familjes, shokët ose bashkëpunëtorët, të ndjekura nga shenjat dytësore të vëzhguara nga një psikiatër, infermier, punonjës social, psikolog klinik ose një klinicist tjetër gjatë një vlerësimi klinik. Ekzistojnë lista me kritere, që një person të diagnostikohet kështu. Kjo varet si nga prania ashtu dhe nga kohëzgjatja e shenjave dhe simptomave të caktuara. Vlerësimi zakonisht bëhet në kushte ambulatore; shtrimi në spital merret parasysh nëse personi përbën rrezik për veten ose të tjerët. Kriteret e përdorura më gjerësisht për diagnostikimin e çrregullimit bipolar, janë nga Manuali Diagnostik dhe Statistik (ang. DSM) i çrregullimeve mendore i Shoqatës Amerikane të Psikiatrisë, versioni aktual i të cilit është DSM-IV-TR, si dhe nga Klasifikimi Statistik Ndërkombëtar (ang. ICD) i sëmundjeve dhe i problemeve shëndetësore lidhur me to nga Organizata Botërore e Shëndetit, aktualisht ICD-10. Kriteret e këtij të fundit tipikisht përdoren në Evropë dhe në rajonet e tjera, ndërsa kriteret e DSM-së përdoren në SHBA dhe rajonet e tjera dhe mbizotërojnë në studimet kërkimore.

Një vlerësim fillestar mund të përfshijë një vizitë mjekësore nga një mjek. Megjithëse nuk ekzistojnë analiza biologjike që konfirmojnë çrregullimin bipolar, mund të kryhen analiza që të përjashtohen sëmundjet mjekësore të tilla si hipotiroidizmi ose hipertiroidizmi, çrregullimi metabolik, një infeksion sistemik ose sëmundje kronike, si dhe sifilizi ose infeksioni me HIV. Elektroencefalografia mund të përdoret për të përjashtuar epilepsinë dhe tomografia e kompjuterizuar e kokës, për të përjashtuar dëmtimet e trurit. Ekzaminimet përgjithësisht nuk përsëriten për rikthimin e sëmundjes, përveçse nëse ka një indikim mjekësor specifik.

Ekzistojnë disa çrregullime të tjera mendore, të cilat mund të kenë simptoma të ngjashme me çrregullimin bipolar. Këto përfshijnë skizofreninë,[60] çrregullimin skizoafektiv, helmimi nga barnat, psikoza e shkurtër e provokuar nga barnat, çrregullimi skizofreniform dhe çrregullimi borderline i personalitetit. Si çrregullimi borderline i personalitetit ashtu dhe ai bipolar, mund të përmbajnë ato të cilave i referohemi si "luhatje të humorit". Në çrregullimin bipolar, termi i referohet episodeve ciklike të humorit të ngritur apo të ulur, të cilat përgjithësisht zgjasin javë ose muaj. Në personalitetin borderline, termi i referohet paqëndrueshmërisë dhe reaktivitetit të theksuar të humorit, të njohur si çrregullimi emocional, për shkak të përgjigjes ndaj stresorëve të jashtëm psikosocialë dhe intrapsikikë. Ata mund të lindin ose të qetësohen menjëherë dhe dramatikisht dhe  mund të zgjasin sekonda, minuta. orë ose ditë. Depresioni bipolar është përgjithësisht më i përhapur me çrregullim të gjumit, oreksit dhe me humor joreaktiv, ndërsa humori te distimia e personalitetit borderline mbetet mjaft reaktiv dhe çrregullimi i gjumit jo akut. Disa mendojnë se çrregullimi borderline i personalitetit përfaqëson një formë nën kufirin e çrregullimit të humorit; ndërsa të tjerët mbrojnë dallueshmërinë, megjithëse vënë në dukje se ato shpesh bashkekzistojnë.

*Terapitë*

Ekzistojnë një numër teknikash farmakologjike dhe psikoterapeutike të përdorura për çrregullimin bipolar. Personat mund të përdorin vetëndihmën dhe të ndjekin një udhëtim të shërimit personal.

Mund të bëhet dhe shtrimi në spital, veçanërisht  me episodet manike të shfaqura në çrregullimin bipolar të tipit I. Shtrimi mund të jetë i vullnetshëm ose (nëse lejohet nga legjislacioni për shëndetin mendor) i pavullnetshëm ( i quajtur shtrimi pa miratimin e personit). Shtrimet për një kohë të gjatë të pacientëve tashmë janë më pak të zakonshme për shkak të çinstitucionalizimit, megjithëse ndeshen ende. Pas (ose në vend të) shtrimit në spital, shërbimet e disponueshme të mbështetjes mund të përfshijnë qendrat "drop-in", vizitat nga anëtarët e një grupi komunitar për shëndetin mendor ose nga një grup i Ndjekjes Intensive në Komunitet, punësimin e mbështetur dhe grupet e mbështetjes të udhëhequra nga pacienti.

*Mjekimi*

Valproati i natriumit është një stabilizues i zakonshëm i humorit. Elementi kryesor i trajtimit është një bar stabilizues i humorit, i tillë si karbonati i litiumit ose lamotrigina. Ekziston një raport i bazuar në prova, i cili tregon se këto dy barna janë më të efektshmit. Lamotrigina është zbuluar të jetë më i mirë për parandalimin e depresioneve, kurse litiumi është bari i vetëm i vërtetuar që redukton vetëvrasjen te pacientët bipolarë. Këto dy barna përbëhen nga disa përbërës që nuk kanë lidhje, të cilët kanë treguar të jenë të efektshëm në prandalimin e rikthimit të episodeve manike ose në një rast, të episodeve depresive. Stabilizuesi i parë i njohur i humorit dhe "kriter referimi" është litiumi, ndërsa pothuajse po aq shumë i përdorur është valporati i natriumit, i cili përdoret edhe si antikonvulsiv. Në antikonvulsivët e tjerë të përdorur në çrregullimin bipolar përfshihet karbamazepina, e raportuar si më efektive në çrregullimin bipolar me cikle të shpejta dhe lamotrigina që është antikonvulsivi i parë që tregoi të jetë me dobi në depresionin bipolar.

Trajtimi i shqetësimit të jashtëzakonshëm në episodet manike akute, shpesh ka kërkuar përdorimin e barnave jotipikë antipsikotikë, të tillë si kuetiapina, olanzapina dhe klorpromazina. Kohët e fundit, olanzapina dhe kuetiapina janë miratuar si monoterapi efektive për mbrojtjen nga çrregullimi bipolar. Një provë kontrolli kokë për kokë me zgjedhje të rastësishme në vitin 2005, ka treguar gjithashtu se monoterapia me olanzapine është po aq efektive dhe pa rrezik sa edhe litiumi, për parandalimin.

Përdorimi i antidepresivëve në çrregullimin bipolar është debatuar, me disa studime që raportojnë  një rezultat më të keq nga përdorimi i tyre, i cili shkakton episode manike, hipomanike ose të përziera, veçanërisht nëse nuk përdoret stabilizues i humorit. Sidoqoftë, shumica e stabilizuesve të humorit kanë një efektshmëri të kufizuar në episodet deprevive. Antidepresivët mund të shkaktojnë ose të keqësojnë ciklet e shpejta, përveçse nëse ekziston një trajtim plotësues me një stabilizues humori. Një studim në shkallë të gjerë, zbuloi se depresioni në çrregullimin bipolar nuk i përgjigjet më mirë një antidepresivi me stabilizues të humorit, sesa i përgjigjet një stabilizuesi të vetëm të humorit. Një kërkim i fundit tregon se triacetiluridina mund të ndihmojë në përmirësimin e simptomave të çrregullimit bipolar.

Edhe topiramati është një antikonvulsiv shpesh i dhënë nga mjekët si një stabilizues i humorit. Ai është një përdorim i paparashikuar (ang. off-label) kur përdoret për trajtimin e çrregullimit bipolar. Për fat të keq, efikasiteti i tij është pothuajse minimal dhe efektet anësore, të tilla si dobësimi i madh i të menduarit, e kufizon dobishmërinë e tij (Kushner, et al. 2006 Bipolar Disorders 8; Chengappa, et al. 2006 J Clin Psych; 6).

Kur mjekimi shkakton një reduktim të simptomave ose një qetësim të plotë, është e rëndësishme që dikush me çrregullim bipolar të kuptojë se duhet të vazhdojë ta marrë atë bar. Kjo mund të jetë e komplikuar, sepse trajtimi efektiv mund të shkaktojë reduktimin e simptomave manike dhe/ose bari mund të jetë ulës i humorit ose qetësues, duke bërë që personi të ndjejë sikur po asfiksohet ose se bari nuk po bën efekt.  Sidoqoftë, nëse bari nuk vazhdohet ka shumë mundësi që të shkaktohet rikthimi i sëmundjes.
*
Psikosocial*

Psikoterapia ka si synim lehtësimin e simptomave thelbësore, njohjen e stimuluesve të episodeve, zvogëlimin e emocioneve të shprehura negativisht në marrëdhënie, njohjen e simptomave paraprijëse para rikthimit kulminant të sëmundjes dhe studimin e faktorëve që çojnë në përkrahjen e lehtësimit të përkohshëm. Terapia konjitiv-biheviorale, terapia familjare dhe psikoedukimi, kanë më shumë prova për efikasitetin përsa i përket parandalimit të rikthimit të sëmundjes, ndërsa terapia interpersonale dhe e ritmit social si dhe terapia konjitiv-biheviorale shfaqen si më efektivet përsa i përket simptomave të mbetura depresive. Shumica e studimeve është bazuar vetëm në çrregullimin bipolar I, sidoqoftë edhe trajtimi gjatë fazës akute mund të jetë një sfidë e veçantë. Disa klinicistë theksojnë nevojën për të biseduar me personat që vuajnë nga mania, për të zhvilluar një aleancë terapeutike në mbështetje të shërimit. (www.1ypattmental-health.gr)

----------


## Dar_di

*15 mënyra për ta bërë të lumtur partneren*

Pra jeni në një lidhje dhe femra juaj fillon të ankohet. Ajo ju thotë se nuk po e kuptoni dhe ajo sinqerisht do të dëshironte të bënit “ca gjëra”. Nuk janë të mëdha gjërat që e bëjnë atë të lumtur: nëse u kushtoni më shumë vëmendje detajeve të vogla do të thotë për të shumë. Ajo nuk do vetëm dhurata të shtrenjta-ajo ka nevojë që ju të mendoni për të.

Ja disa ide që ju ndihmojnë të bëni “ca gjëra të vogla” që ajo i do me të vërtetë:
1.	Fërkoja shputat para se ajo të ju thotë ta bëni këtë gjë. Bëhu se po doni të bëni kështu.
2.	Përgatite darkën ndonjë mbrëmje. Mos e pyet nëse do t`ia përgatisësh darkën. Bëje darkën para se të vijë në shtëpi.
3.	Ndezi dritat që kur ajo të arrijë në shtëpi ta gjejë në ambient të këndshëm në vend se të errësuar e të ndriçuar vetëm me televizor e gjëra të tjera.
4.	Dërgoja një mesazh në mes të ditës duke i shkruar “Më mungon buzëqeshja jote e mëngjesit” apo “Nata e kaluar ishte mahnitëse!” apo “Biseda që patëm mbrëmë ishte madhështore”.
5.	Dërgoja një kartolinë elektronike eCard në mes të ditës... diçka të ëmbël që ia përkujton sa e doni.
6.	Nëse shkon në udhëtim pune, ofroi ta vozitësh deri në aeroport apo shko e merre kur të vijë dhe bëja jetën sa më të lehtë.
7.	Leje ta mbajë digitronin e televizorit edhe ajo nganjëherë. Mos e monopolizo atë. Vetëm jepja dhe ajo të ulet e të kënaqet duke i shikuar emisionet e veta. Pastaj edhe ju mund të gjeni diçka interesante që i pëlqen asaj dhe bisedoni.
8.	Bëji ofertë për t`ia hekurosur këmishën e saj.
9.	Pastroje banjën pa e pyetur më parë. Mos rri ulur e duke injoruar hallakamën nëpër tualet. Nëse nuk e dini ajo çmendet nga kjo, nga uji i stërpikur gjithandej, prandaj fshijeni atë para se ta shohë.
10.	Nëse punoni diçka bashkë me të, mundësojani edhe asaj të bëjë të sajën, mos e “neutralizoni”.
11.	Bëni dush bashkë, pastaj laja flokët, pastroja shpinën dhe bëri masazh. Bëje këtë dhe kënaqu!
12.	Nëse ua dërgon një mesazh, dërgoja edhe ti. Bëje! Mos thuaj do t`ia dërgoj... bëje!
13.	Befasoje duke bërë plane. Thuaj asaj “Do të dalim sonte e dashur”. Mund të dilni vetëm për një kafe apo edhe për të ngrënë darkë bashkë. Marrja e iniciativës është me rëndësi.
14.	Vendos një ditë të javës si ditë takimi. Dilni sikur për të parën herë.
15.	Thirre në mes të ditës dhe thuaj tungjatjeta. Mos prit të ju thërrasë.

Mund të jetë e thjeshtë ta bëni të lumtur atë. Nuk është e domosdoshme t`i jepni gjëra që kushtojnë vetëm financiarisht. Janë gjëra të vogla.

(David Wygant)

----------


## Dar_di

*Depresioni dhe zemra*

Shkencëtarët mendojnë se ka një lidhje të rëndësishme mes depresionit dhe sëmundjes së zemrës. Trajtimi standard për depresionin ka përfshirë shpesh antidepresantë dhe psikoterapi. Por një studim i kohëve të fundit në Kanada, i publikuar në Revistën e Shoqatës Amerikane të Mjekësisë, tregon se për disa pacientë të sëmurë me zemër, ilaçet mund të jenë më të efektshme se sa seancat këshilluese me psikologun ose psikiatrin.

Thuhet shpesh se ajo që ndodh në tru, shpesh herë ndikon edhe në zemër. Një zbulim i Organizatës Botërore të Shëndetësisë i një dekade më parë, është edhe sot i vërtetë: njerëzit me depresion kanë më tepër prirjen të sëmuren. Në fakt, Organizata Botërore e Shëndetësisë ka njoftuar se numri i vdekjeve të pacientëve të moshuar që vuajnë nga depresioni, është 4 herë më i madh se i atyre që nuk janë me depresion, dhe shumica e tyre vdesin nga sëmundje të zemrës, ose nga hemorragjia cerebrale.

Njërit prej grupeve iu dhanë antidepresantë dhe të tjerët morën pjesë në sesione të përjavshme tek psikiatri. _“Dihet prej shumë vitesh se depresioni është shumë i përhapur tek pacientët me sëmundje të zemrës, kështu që ne donim t`i bënim një vlerësim të dy trajtimeve për depresionin”_. Doktor Francois Lesperance i Universitetit të Montrealit thotë se rezultatet ishin të habitshme: _“Është sikurse të përpiqesh të trajtosh dy çështje në të njëjtën kohë. Vështirësia për t`u përballur me probleme shoqërore dhe strese dhe në të njëjtën kohë të vuash nga sëmundje fizike, kjo ishte një sfidë e madhe për pacientët me sëmundje zemre”_, - thotë mjeku.

Një grup pacientësh morën antidepresantin citalopram, që njihet ndryshe si Celexa dhe Lexapro. Dr. Lesperance thotë se ky ilaç u zgjodh, ngaqë ka rrezikshmëri të ulët për të bërë reaksion me ilaçe të tjera. Ky është një faktor i rëndësishëm për pacientët që vuajnë nga zemra dhe që mjekohen edhe me ilaçe të tjera. Antidepresanti ndihmon në lehtësimin e depresionit, duke shtuar nivelin e substancën serotoninë në tru. _“Antidepresantët, që kanë efekt tek sistemi i serotoninës në tru, i ndihmojnë pacientët me depresion, duke përmirësuar simptomat e sëmundjes”_, thotë zonja Lesperance. Studiuesit vunë re se kur rritej niveli serotoninës në tru, gjendja psikike e pacientit përmirësohej. Studimi kanadez, po ashtu arriti në përfundimin se pacientët, të cilët shkonin rregullisht në sesionet e përjavshme me mjekun psikiatër, treguan jo më tepër përmirësim se sa një vizitë e shkurtër tek mjeku, për një kontroll minimal.

Doktor Lesperance thotë se studiuesit, megjithatë nuk ishin të sigurt përse përmirësimi nuk ishte i ndjeshëm: _“Biseda për këto çështje duket se ka qenë diçka e vështirë për pacientët e sëmurë me zemër”_. Dr. Lesperance ende beson se sesionet e terapisë tek psikiatri janë të vlefshme për shumë njerëz dhe se krahasimi i mëtejshëm i efektit që kanë tek të sëmurët antidepresantët dhe format të tjera të terapisë psikike, është i nevojshëm.

----------


## Dar_di

Teknologjitë e reja të epokës moderne kanë dekretuar në njëfarë mënyre fundin e monogamisë. Kjo është një sentencë e lëshuar në të përjavshmen britanike The Observer në një artikull të së cilës citohen libra, opinione dhe sondazhe mbi këtë argument.



Duke iu referuar këtyre të fundit, gjysma e martesave që bëhen në Evropë dhe Amerikë përfundojnë në divorc dhe shpesh shkaku i parë për një fund të tillë është marrëdhënie jashtë martesore e njërit prej bashkëshortëve. Le të vazhdojmë më pas me çiftet që vendosin të jenë bashkë. 30-40% e tyre, sipas statistikave, janë reciprokisht tradhtarë ndaj njëri-tjetrit, që do të thotë se kanë marrëdhënie të rastësishme ose të vazhdueshme me partnerë të tjerë jashtë martesës. Dhe në fund, ata nuk tradhtojnë bashkëshortët apo partnerët e tyre, të paktën që nuk e kanë bërë ende një gjë të tillë, në njëfarë mënyre ëndërrojnë ta bëjnë, pra të lidhen me një partner tjetër. Të gjitha çiftet që njoh ose kanë lidhje të fshehtë, ose ëndërrojnë që ta kenë, thotë një psikologe që merret me marrëdhëniet në çift.

Por e reja e fundit është ajo që ka të bëjë me atë zonën gri që përfaqësohet nga e ashtuquajtura tradhti digjitale. Një konsulent britanik i marrëdhënieve familjare, që ka bërë së fundi një libër me titullin: Si mund të të besoj ty sërish? Tradhtia, nga zbulimi i saj deri në rimëkëmbjen e marrëdhënies, thotë se teknologjitë e reja e bëjnë më të lehtë pasjen e një marrëdhënieje jashtë çiftit. Po përse? Sepse është një njohje më shumë, një mjet i shpejtë dhe më i mbrojtur për të pasur një marrëdhënie dhe për ta mbajtur atë. Por në të njëjtën kohë është lehtësuar edhe mënyra e zbulimit të një marrëdhënieje të fshehtë të partnerit, duke qenë se e-mail-et dhe mesazhet e celularit lënë gjithsesi gjurmë. Ndërkohë që letrat e dashurisë të së shkuarës mund të griseshin apo digjeshin. Mesazhet aktuale fshihen pas kodeve të fjalëkalimeve, por herët a vonë gjërat merren vesh, për shkak të ndonjë pakujdesie dhe atëherë gjithçka zbulohet dhe pasojat janë të imagjinueshme. Por duke qenë se njerëzit në përgjithësi janë shumë të zënë me punë, preferojnë që shpesh të kenë thjesht marrëdhënie platonike me persona që jo detyrimisht kanë një aspekt fizik. Kjo mund të ndodhë mes kolegëve të punës. Mes dy personave të njohur rastësisht, mes dy prindërve që çojnë fëmijët në të njëjtën shkollë apo në të njëjtin kurs. Në komunikime të tilla ata nuk ndihen shumë në faj, sepse në shumë prej tyre nuk shkëmbejnë të puthura, përkëdhelje, dashuri fizike. Megjithatë është një raport, një marrëdhënie që e kultivojnë në fshehtësi dhe në padijeni të partnerit zyrtar që kanë. Kjo është një marrëdhënie që nëse do t`ua zbulonin, do të ndiheshin keq dhe ndoshta në faj.

Sigurisht që këto lloj marrëdhëniesh ekzistonin dhe në të shkuarën, veçse aktualisht me shpikjen dhe futjen në lojë të teknologjive të përparuara intensiteti i tyre është rritur shumë. Në njëfarë mënyre lidhje të tilla me mesazhe janë shndërruar në nje lloj droge për shumë njerëz. Ata kanë krijuar varësi ndaj komunikimit, nga nevoja që kanë që dikush t`ua dëgjoj problemet dhe ata t`ia thonë dikujt të tyret. Madje ka nga ata që nuk mund ta imagjinojnë ekzistencën e tyre pa një realitet të tillë virtual.

Përcaktimi i tradhtisë është zgjeruar, thuhet në revistën britanike. Ka shumë raste në jetën e përditshme që flasin për lidhje që zhvillohen vetëm nëpërmjet internetit, celularit dhe mjeteve të tjera të teknologjisë. Bëhet fjalë për një intimitet të një lloji të ri që kontribuon në zgjerimin e kufijve të vjetër të tradhtisë bashkëshortore. Ka nga ata psikologë që mendojnë se ndoshta nëse njerëzit do të çliroheshin nga mendësitë morale të së shkuarës do të mund që t`i përdornin në të mirë të lidhjeve të tyre këto të ashtuquajtura devijime. E njëjta që ndodhi edhe lidhur me tabutë paramartesorë. Në një pikë të historisë Perëndimi arriti që të thyente tabutë për sa u përket marrëdhënieve seksuale paramartesore, pra atë të mbërritjes në altar të virgjër. Ndoshta etapa e ardhshme, në një të ardhme jo shumë të largët, që tashmë po përvijohet përmes disa mënyrave të jetesës, do të na çojë në thyerjen e tabuve brenda martesës dhe kryesisht atë të tradhtisë bashkëshortore. 

Monogamia, ose ajo që ka mbetur prej saj, mund të përfundojë shumë shpejt nga një zile telefoni, sms, apo e-mail. Ndoshta lidhja do të mbetet virtuale dhe platonike, por jo më pak e rrezikshme se një lidhje fizike dhe po aq e fshehtë dhe njëherazi romantike sa një lidhje e mirëfilltë. I famshmi Oskar Uajld thoshte: Të paktë janë ata që e kuptojnë se në një martesë dyshe ka vetmi dhe se shoqërizimi fillon vetëm kur hyn personi i tretë. Por sot me kompjuterin mbi tavolinë dhe celularin në xhep, një shprehje të tillë e kanë kuptuar pothuajse të gjithë. (Shqip)

----------


## Dar_di

Psikologët mendojnë se lumturia është e lindur, pra gjenetike. Pa marrë parasysh se çfarë ndodh në jetën tonë, ne do të jemi të lumtur aq sa ajo është e shkruar në gjenet tona. 



Sipas psikologut Dejvid Liken, që ka publikuar dhe një libër mbi këtë temë: është shumë mirë që shumica e njerëzve në thelb janë të kënaqur me jetën e tyre sipas një konceptimi personal të kënaqësisë. Sipas tij te shumë njerëz ekzistojnë mendime të gabuara dhe kontradiktore mbi atë se si mund të arrijnë fatin dhe lumturinë në jetë. Për shumë nga ata, pasuria, bukuria, fuqia apo pozita janë vendimtaret, që mund të bëjnë njeriun të lumtur. Por kujdes! Kjo nuk është edhe aq e vërtetë!

Nëse ndihesh gjithnjë e më shumë përtokë ndiq këto këshilla:
-	Punëso mendjen!
Njerëzit fatlumë kanë mendje krijuese dhe aktive.

-	Mendo me optimizëm
Të gjithë njerëzit e lumtur janë optimistë. Optimizmi mund të kultivohet. Pesimisti vazhdimisht ankohet përderisa optimizmi përqendrohet në zgjidhje të problemit.

-	Qesh!
Është fizkultura e mendjes, shpirtit dhe trupit.

-	Fantazo!
Imagjinata është një nga mënyrat e mira për të mashtruar trurin.

-	Shpërfill mendimet negative!
Përpiquni që çdo mendim negativ ta shndërroni në atë pozitiv. Mendimet negative sjellin apati dhe gjendje depresioni.

-	Zgjidh shoqërinë!
Ekzistojnë shokë të gabuar për gjendjen tuaj shpirtërore. Ata vazhdimisht ankohen për diçka, vazhdimisht ju kritikojnë. Largohuni nga njerëzit që veçse u kujtojnë se jeta është e vështirë.

-	Rregulli i artë!
Mbani mend këtë fakt. Edhe pas ngjarjes më të keqe të mundshme që mund t`ju ndodhë, rikthimi në normalitet vjen për gjashtë muaj apo një vit.

-	Bëj atë që të pëlqen!
Merruni me gjëra të vogla që ju kënaqin dhe relaksohuni.
Po si?
-	Pushoni para se të lodheni
-	Qetësohuni edhe në punë
-	Femrat duhet ta kenë parasysh se relaksimi i shpeshtë i bën të duken të reja.

Ja edhe disa sekrete të vockla për të ndjerë lumturi dhe në punë:
-	Largoni nga tavolina e shkrimit letrat e panevojshme. Mbaj vetëm ato që kanë të bëjnë me punët e ditës.
-	Kryeni punët sipas rëndësisë.
-	Mësohuni ta organizoni punën, t`u japësh detyra bashkëpunëtorëve dhe të dish të mbikëqyrësh punën e tyre.
-	Punoni me entuziazëm. Entuziazmi në punë të bën ta lësh mënjanë lodhjen dhe brengën. (Spektër)

----------


## Dar_di

*Ndihma psikologjike për të sëmurët nga kanceri*

Ndihma psikologjike ofruar të sëmurëve nga kanceri zvogëlon sasinë e stresit, pacientëve u ndihmon në pranimin e sëmundjes, u lehtëson ballafaqimin me sëmundjen dhe u zgjat jetën.

Edhe pse e dimë se kanceri shfaqet në shumë forma, që simptomat, prognoza, shërimi dhe përfundimi mund të dallojnë shumë nga njëri tek një i sëmurë tjetër. Kështu që vetë diagnostikimi me kancer ndikon në diskonim të keq dhe rënie të sistemit imun. Sikurse që mbajmë shpresa për shërim pas një lëndimi të vogël, po ashtu duhet mbajtur shpresat se edhe kjo sëmundje mund të mposhtet. - Nga ana tjetër, nëse është e vërtetë se një kanceri shtyp ndjenjat, atëherë çfarë na mbetet tjetër veçse t’ia pranojmë vetvetes ndjenjat dhe të pranojmë ndihmën e të tjerëve. Nuk po flasim për kërkimin e fajtorit, por për të treguar se sa shumë duam njëri tjetrin, jemi të frikësuar, që duam jetën dhe se deri në fund do të luftojmë kundër kësaj sëmundjeje. Pra, duhet që lajmin ta pranoni me rezervë, që të jeni të fortë, si dhe të keni besim në vete e po ashtu edhe tek tjerët, se kjo është vetëm një sëmundje e cila mund të shërohet me ndihmën e mjekëve, terapisë, barnave si dhe me shtimin dhe besimin në vetveten tuaj. /Ap/

----------


## Dar_di

*Stresi nuk ka ndikim të madh në peshën trupore* 

Në kundërshtim me pohimet e popullit, stresi ka ndikim shumë të vogël në peshën trupore, sugjeron hulumtimi i ri i kryer në kolegjin Londra.

Disa hulumtime të mëhershme kanë treguar se stresi mund të ndikojë në konsumimin e të ashtuquajturit ushqim i shpejtë dhe po ashtu zvogëlon aktivitetet fizike trupore, duke mundësuar shtimin në peshë.

Mirëpo, analizat e reja mbështeten tek 32 hulumtime paraprake, ku për një periudhë të gjatë kohore vërehet se stresi nuk ndikon në shtimin në peshë.

Në disa prej analizave, pjesëmarrësit ishin vëzhguar me vite të tëra, përderisa stresi kishte pasur shumë pak ndikim në peshën trupore.

Ekspertët theksojnë se stresi mund të ketë ndikim të llojllojshëm, te disa persona mund të sjellë konsumim më të madh të ushqimit, e te disa të tjerë mund të shkaktojë rënien e oreksit. (Kosova sot)

----------


## Dar_di

*Si të heqësh qafe mashkullin që nuk e dëshiron*

Të shtunën në mbrëmje, në diskotekë, ai ishte mbreti i pistës dhe ti e ke ndjekur nga pas hap pas hapi. Të nesërmen në mëngjes sapo ai ka hapur gojën, ti ke shtangur, vetëm lexon gazetën dhe mendon si një fëmijë. Një burrë aspak në stilin tënd. Por si ta heqësh qafe në mënyrën më pak të dhimbshme?

*1. Skenarët*

Ja disa sugjerime:

Në një manifestim: Kur thua fjalët "bastard" dhe "ka marrë fund" shikoje drejt e në sy, " lufto" për kauzën tënde personale.

Në një ceremoni mortore: _"E shikon, çdo gjë e ka një fund dhe lidhja jonë nuk funksionon ashtu siç duhet..."_

Në diskotekë, apo restorant: _"Të pëlqen ajo biondja atje? Po, është gruaja perfekte për ty”._

Në një bar, në vendin ku shihen disa adoleshentë dhe një çift i moshuar: _"Jemi tepër të rinj për t'u sjellë si dy pleq"_

*2. Fjalët*

Përgatit me kujdes fjalimin tënd:

_"Ti je ai tip burri të cilin unë e kam ëndërruar që të kaloj jetën me të. Por për mua është shumë shpejt: nuk ndihem gati për një lidhje kaq të ngathët".

"Uau, ishte vërtet fantastike të kaloje natën me ty. Jo me të vërtet, je padyshim ndër meshkujt më të mirë që kam patur. Jam e sigurt që do të rishikohemi përsëri në të
ardhmen, kam dhe numrin tënd të celularit".

"E di që je tamam tipi i preferuar i mikes time...? Ajo është një bombë e vërtetë dhe jam e sigurt që do të shkonit shumë bashkë. Ja ku e ke dhe numrin e celularit të saj".

"Për një periudhë 10 vjeçare, kur ti të kesh mësuar si të gatuash, si të rregullosh banesën tënde dhe të kesh argumente të tjera bisede përveç futbollit, mund të bëhesh burri ideal që unë kërkoj. Si thua do të caktojmë një takim"?

"Nuk ndihem në lartësinë e duhur për një lidhje me një burrë si ty: Je tepër perfekt për mua"._

*3. Objektet*

Dhuro një libër sensual për femra, dhe bashkë me të një faqe-shënuese në mënyrë që ai të shënojë paragrafët më të rëndësishme të cilat duhen parë me kujdes.

Një puzzle me 10000 copë, e shoqëruar me një mënyrë shpjegimi sa më të ëmbël në të cilën ti do t'i tregosh atij që kjo lojë do ta ndihmojë të kalojë një natë të vetmuar.

Një ftesë në një nga festat vetëm për "beqarë" dhe një udhërrëfyes që ai të mësojë se si të rigjejë veten e tij diku tjetër.
*
4. Dinakëritë
*
Nuk do të lëndosh krenarinë e tij? Ke frikë nga reagimi i tij? Le ta marrë ai iniciativën. Ja sesi:

Në piceri, ngrihu në këmbë pasi të kanë sjellë porosinë dhe fillo të ankohesh me zë të lartë.

Tregoji për mëkatin më të shëmtuar që ti ke kryer në jetën tënde.

Thuaji babait tënd të caktojë një takim me babain e tij dhe në qendër të bisedës të jenë temat mbi moralin dhe gjendjen financiare të "dhëndrit" të ardhshëm.

Ftoje në një nga qendrat kulturore dhe bëje pjesë të një debati në të cilin ai do të ndihet krejtësisht injorant.

Organizo një darkë ku përveç tij të ftuar të jenë dhe ndonjë nga ish-at e tu.
Nëse është një tip serioz, dhuroji një palë të mbathuara të tipit slip lëkurë leopardi dhe tregoji të gjithë aksesoret e tu më të "pisët".

Bëje të besojë që ti je biseksuale dhe që këtë darkë ti do të dalësh me të dashurën tënde.

*5. Lotët*

Funksionale në një skenë ndarjeje është dhe efekti i përlotjes. Është një nga armët më të forta femërore që nuk del kurrë nga moda dhe i demonstron mashkullit që kjo ngjarje të turbullon. Por kujdes mos e tepro, mos e bëj shumë tragjike. /Telegrafi/

----------


## MI CORAZON

> *Ndihma psikologjike për të sëmurët nga kanceri*
> 
> Ndihma psikologjike ofruar të sëmurëve nga kanceri zvogëlon sasinë e stresit, pacientëve u ndihmon në pranimin e sëmundjes, u lehtëson ballafaqimin me sëmundjen dhe u zgjat jetën.
> 
> Edhe pse e dimë se kanceri shfaqet në shumë forma, që simptomat, prognoza, shërimi dhe përfundimi mund të dallojnë shumë nga njëri tek një i sëmurë tjetër. Kështu që vetë diagnostikimi me kancer ndikon në diskonim të keq dhe rënie të sistemit imun. Sikurse që mbajmë shpresa për shërim pas një lëndimi të vogël, po ashtu duhet mbajtur shpresat se edhe kjo sëmundje mund të mposhtet. - Nga ana tjetër, nëse është e vërtetë se një kanceri shtyp ndjenjat, atëherë çfarë na mbetet tjetër veçse tia pranojmë vetvetes ndjenjat dhe të pranojmë ndihmën e të tjerëve. Nuk po flasim për kërkimin e fajtorit, por për të treguar se sa shumë duam njëri tjetrin, jemi të frikësuar, që duam jetën dhe se deri në fund do të luftojmë kundër kësaj sëmundjeje. Pra, duhet që lajmin ta pranoni me rezervë, që të jeni të fortë, si dhe të keni besim në vete e po ashtu edhe tek tjerët, se kjo është vetëm një sëmundje e cila mund të shërohet me ndihmën e mjekëve, terapisë, barnave si dhe me shtimin dhe besimin në vetveten tuaj. /Ap/



Para se të hysh në provim të dridhen këmbët e ke frikë, pale të hysh në gropë.

Mjerë kë zë thuaj!

----------


## Dar_di

*Si ta mposhtësh lodhjen*

Të lodhur dhe në pamundësi për të marrë veten? Nuk është gjithmonë faji i stresit. Ja disa këshilla që fillojnë me veshjet, ushqimin dhe lëvizjen.

Tashmë mund të dorëzohemi: gjumi nuk na shqitet, fundjava nuk arrin ta mposhtë lodhjen, rëndesa mendore dhe fizike nuk na lehtësohet, çfarëdolloj autoterapie të përpiqemi të bëjmë. Shkenca na siguron: ky është stres. Ose sipas hipotezës edhe më shqetësuese, bëhet fjalë  për lodhje kronike, një nga sindromat më të përhapura në Perëndim, por së cilës ende nuk i dihen shkaqet, ndërsa mjekët nuk janë ende të sigurt për kurat.

Dhe ndërkohë që mjekimi pritet të gjendet, e vetmja gjë me të cilën në Perëndim po përballohet ky shqetësim, janë seancat e meditimit apo të jogës, përpara se të mendohet për të blerë qetësues nëpër farmaci. E megjithatë, diçka edhe mund të bëhet: të rikuperojmë rezervën energjetike që kemi mbledhur në pjesën e djathtë të trurit, në zonën që përgjigjet për emocionet, e cila lihet në vend të dytë për shkak të inteligjencës racionale. Dhe pikërisht në këtë zonë, të mbetur disi në hije, gjendet përgjigjja instiktive ndaj vështirësive. Ta përplotësosh këtë zonë, do të thotë  të zbulosh më shumë burime, pra me pak fjalë, të ndjehesh më mirë. Po si mund të arrihet  kjo? Për mjekët psikologë, kjo është diçka që mund të bëhet. Sipas tyre, ka disa lloj sjelljesh që mund të duken fare të rëndomta, por që janë mjaft të efektshme, që arrijnë të fusin në punë pikërisht atë zonë të trurit që u përgjigjet emocioneve. Ja disa prej këtyre mënyrave.

Hapni sytë

Tringëllin zilja e orës: jeni nga ata që . edhe pesë minuta? Atëherë sipas mjekëve, le ti përdorim këto minuta për të hyrë në kontakt me ditën e re, duke marrë frymë dalëngadalë: kështu perceptojmë trupin, riaktivizojmë energjinë dhe mund të përfitojmë ritmin e përditshëm psikofizik. Duhet ta dimë që kurdo që ta kemi programuar zilen e orës, zgjimi i trupit fillon diku rreth orës katër të mëngjesit, atëherë kur GH, hormoni i rritjes i prodhuar nga truri, fillon të shpërhapet nëpër trup, duke i stimuluar gjëndrat mbiveshkore të prodhojnë kortizonin, (hormoni i zgjimit). Presioni rritet dhe na vë në lëvizje. Pastaj vjen ngritja, kalohet nga shtrati për në tualet, nga dollapi në kuzhinë për të ngrënë mëngjesin (edhe pse ndoshta jo me këtë rend veprimesh), praktika të përditshme që i bëjmë në mënyrë automatike. Por në fakt ky është edhe momenti ideal i të ndjerit mirë me vetveten, momenti që ndikon ndoshta më shumë në vazhdimin e ditës. Veçanërisht momenti kur jemi vetëm në banjë. Këto janë minuta të çmueshme: nëse do tia vëmë veshin efektit mirëbërës që ka tek ne çdo gjest sado i vogël që i kushtohet kujdesit mëngjesor, atëherë do të kuptojmë se pikërisht këtu është vendi i duhur për të peshkuar energjinë e nevojshme.

Çngjyrë të pëlqen?

Edhe zgjedhja e veshjes nuk është dhe aq rastësore, ka gjithmonë të bëjë me humorin tonë të momentit. Veshja është lëkura jonë e dytë. Prandaj është gabim i madh që të bësh gati që një natë përpara veshjen e së nesërmes, është më mirë ta kuptosh në mëngjes atë që të bën të ndihesh mirë. Dhe këtu ngjyra ka rëndësi të dorës së parë, sepse është pikërisht ajo që shpreh ndryshueshmëritë që syri i percepton për tia transmetuar pjesës së djathtë të trurit.

Karburanti

Eshtë mjaft i përhapur mendimi se kafeja është benzina që i jep ritmin e duhur ditës. Por mjekët nuk ndajnë të njëjtin mendim. Sepse kafeina, ashtu si dhe teina, janë përbërës që rrisin tensionin arterial, por nuk e vënë në veprim pompën e zemrës në atë mënyrë që mendohej. Nuk ekziston ndonjë mëngjes që të mund të quhej ideali, por në vend të kafesë një efekt tonik më të mirë mund ta jepte kripa, e cila me klorin dhe sodën rregullojnë osmozën e gjakut. Dhe kur dëgjoni fjalën kripë, nuk keni pse tju kapë paniku: janë mjaft të përshtatshëm corn-flakes-at, një tas i tillë ka po aq sodë sa një qese me patatina. Por nuk duhet të harrojmë edhe një tjetër gjë të rëndësishme: energjia ushqehet nga ndryshimet. Nëse çdo mëngjes marrim të njëjtën meny, nuk është çudi që ajo të mos vazhdojë të ketë të njëjtin efekt. Një ndryshim i herëpashershëm do të ishte i këshillueshëm.

Bota e jashtme

Një tjetër metodë që vlen edhe për rrugën shtëpi  punë  shtëpi: Ndryshimi i herëpashershëm i rrugës stimulon shikimin  dhe dëgjimin, dy nga motorët e energjisë që nuk duhen lënë kurrë të shkarkohen. Por zakonisht kemi edhe një tjetër ves: ndërsa ecim rrugës për në punë mendojmë për gjërat që na presin në zyrë Mjekët na këshillojnë që këtë nuk duhet ta bëjmë kurrë, sepse duke menduar për detyrat që na presin, rrezikojmë të arrijmë të lodhur. Prandaj është mirë që ta heqim mendjen duke dëgjuar muzikë në kasetofonin e makinës apo edhe me kufje në vesh kur jemi në këmbë. Ose duke ecur, mund të çlodhemi duke parë rreth e rrotull.

Ndiqni pikun

Të dëgjosh instiktin, do të thotë të merresh me zbulimin e nevojave më të thella. Edhe në zyrë. Kështu mund të zbulojmë që në harkun e një dite ekziston një pik i energjisë maksimale. Ka nga ata njerëz që ndihen në maksimumin e formës që herët në mëngjes, të tjerë akoma në orët e vona të pasdites, dikush tjetër natën. Duke zbuluar pikërisht këtë pikë kur energjia jonë është në maksimum, mund të programojmë që punët më të koklavitura, takimet më të rëndësishme, provat apo sfidat ti bëjmë pikërisht në këtë kohë. Dhe një tjetër sekret: Nëse në një farë pike, ndërsa je i përqendruar në punë, fillon të ndjesh mërzi, është e nevojshme ta ndërpresësh për disa minuta, të marrësh frymë dhe ta spostosh vëmendjen drejt diçkaje tjetër. Ndoshta edhe tek muri përballë.

Nga dashuria tek ëndrrat

Një botim mjaft serioz si British Medical Journal ka zbuluar se 53 për qind e meshkujve dhe 58 për qind e femrave evropiane, nuk bëjnë seks pikërisht për faj të stresit. Por edhe për shkak të dembelizmit. E megjithatë, të bërit dashuri shpie në maksimumin e karikimit të energjisë.

Por nga ana tjetër, edhe gjumi ka veti mirëbërëse. Dhe sidomos pjesa e tij me ëndrra, të cilat luajnë rolin kryesor në eliminimin e skarcove të mendjes: shkarkojnë tensionet e ditës. Eshtë njësoj sikur të pastronim hard-disk -un e mendjes sonë nga të gjitha file-t që nuk na nevojiten më. (Revista "Jeta")

----------


## Dar_di

*Si të ketë sukses një lidhje?*

Shfrytëzojeni fuqinë e emocioneve. Çiftet të cilat mundohen dhe punojnë në zgjidhjen e problemeve i kanë lidhjet më të suksesshme.

Nëse zgjidhja e problemeve mund të jetë e vështirë, kjo është më mirë sesa lidhja, puna apo shoqëria të hidhet e tëra.

1. Kur të jeni në probleme serioze, provoni ta mposhtni zemërimin. Nuk mund të mendoni në mënyrë logjike me gjithë atë zemërim. Nëse nuk mund të përmbaheni, më së miri do të ishte ta shtyni bisedën, derisa të qetësoheni.

2. Nuk është puna aty se kush ka apo kush nuk ka të drejtë. Nëse tentoni ta fajësoni partnerin tuaj, apo ta vërtetoni se ai nuk ka të drejtë, nuk ka bisedë dhe nuk do të arrini kurrfarë përparimi. Që të dy e keni përgjegjësinë që marrëdhënien ta ktheni në drejtimin e duhur.

3. Shikojeni ardhmërinë dhe bisedoni rreth asaj se çfarë është mirë për të dy. Mos pranoni asgjë më shumë se barazinë dhe se bëni gjënë e duhur, si për ju, po ashtu edhe për partnerin tuaj.

4. Jini të qetë dhe nëse me kujdes i tregoni ndjenjat e juaja, pa marrë parasysh se kush ka gabuar, do t’ia falni dhe në të ardhmen do të mësoni nga gabimet tuaja.

5. Kuptoni se nuk po kuptoheni për diçka. Nëse ndaheni nga partneri, nuk e keni zgjedhur problemin. Që marrëdhënia të ketë sukses, duhet të llogaritni në përkrahjen e njëri tjetrit.

6. Për temat e rëndësishme gjithmonë bisedoni të vetëm. Nëse keni fëmijë, nuk do të dëshironit që ata ta “grumbullojnë” energjinë negative, ngase kjo mund të sjellë pasiguri tek ata. Mbani mend se mund t’ju dëgjojnë nëpërmjet dyerve të mbyllura, prandaj toni duhet të jetë sa më i ulët.

7. Para se të sillni vendim se si ta zgjidhni problemin, shikoni të gjitha opsionet e mundshme. Kjo kërkon sjelljen e ideve të reja dhe mund të përbashkët për t’u gjetur një zgjidhje sa më e mirë. Nëse këtë e bëni në mënyrën më të mirë, jeni në rrugë të mirë ta zgjidhni problemin.

8. Mos nxitoni me përfundime. Ndoshta nuk do të jeni të aftë që në momentin e duhur t’i gjeni përgjigjet e duhura, pra më mirë do të ishte të flini para se të vendosni në cilin drejtim do të shkoni.

9. Besoni në atë se do të gjeni zgjidhje, e cila do t’ju përshtatet të dyve. Nëse situatës i qaseni me optimizëm, shumë më lehtë do ta gjeni zgjidhjen.

10. Mendoni sa fitoni me vendimin tuaj. Besoni se gjithçka do të shkojë mirë dhe se do të qetësoheni! /reuters/

----------


## Dar_di

*Si mund të ndihmohet një adoleshent në krizë?* 



Depresion, anoreksi, bulimi, dhunë, seksualitet… Periudhë tepër e brishtë, adoleshenca është e vështirë të jetohet. Disa simptoma që tregojnë një gjendje të keqe të brendshme nuk duhen lënë pas dore.

Të rritesh nuk është e lehtë. Përse një brishtësi e tillë? Së pari, sepse kjo moshë është e pafuqishme. Kalimi nga fëmijëria në moshën e rritur kërkon një shpenzim të madh energjie, burim tensionesh fizike e psikologjike. Brenda disa vitesh, pesha e tyre dyfishohet, muskujt dhe skeletet forcohen, shtati i tyre rritet nga 30 në 40 cm. Ky transformim vepron në psikikën e tyre. Ai u imponohet, nuk është diçka e zgjedhur. Është krejt normale që ky ndryshim t'i fus në ankth. Nganjëherë ato kanë përshtypjen se jetojnë në trupin e ndonjë të huaji.

Ja se cilat janë disa shqetësime të adoleshencës

Shija e rrezikut, moshë që ka guxim për gjithçka
* 15% e 12-19 vjeçarëve pohojnë se kanë bërë diçka të rrezikshme nga inati ose kënaqësia. Në fakt, aksidentet janë shkaku i parë i vdekjes së të rinjve.
* I riu që kërkon të testojë mundësitë e tij dhe të shoh se deri ku i shkojnë fuqitë, është një krizë klasike adoleshente. Ai që luan shpesh me jetën e tij dhe kërkon sistematikisht të kalojë limitet është mirë të çohet tek mjeku.

Dismorfofobia
* Disa adoleshentëve u bëhet fiksim një pjesë e trupit të tyre: ijët, hunda, shpatullat...aq sa matufosen fare.
* Sara, 16 vjeçe dëshmon se ka faqe të mëdha. "Aty më rri mendja ditë e natë. S'do të lë gjë pa bërë derisa t'i zvogëloj". Ky përçmim për një pjesë të trupit mund të çojë deri në sakatim.
* Flitet për dismorfobi, tmerri i pamjes së jashtme. Kujdes, ambienti familjar luan një rol të rëndësishëm: mos u tallni me pamjen e një adoleshenti! 

Anoreksi dhe bulimi
* Dy fytyra të të njëjtës sëmundje që lidhet me adoleshencën.
* Nëse adoleshenti anoreksik humbet menjëherë 20%-30% të peshës së vet, vuan nga një bulimi në sasitë e të ushqyerit. 

Lufta të hapura dhe situatë konflikti

Në situatë konflikti duhet një negociues: vëlla, motër, dajë, gjysh, mik. Nëse adoleshenti gjendet vetëm përballë gjithë familjes, atëherë ai është në rrezik. Mundësia e tij e vetme për t'u shprehur, mbetet dhuna kundër të tjerëve ose kundër vetvetes.

Mërzitja, sëmundja e rinisë
* Çfarë bën adoleshenti gjatë gjithë ditës? Mërzitet. Adoleshenti sillet vërdallë pa ditur se çfarë të bëjë. Mërzitja gllabëron funksionimin e trurit dhe pengon shpërthimin e mendimeve.
* Për t'u mërzitur më mirë adoleshenti izolohet në vetvete: nuk thotë asgjë në tavolinë, kalon si hije, mban mistere... Por kur këto fillojnë e teprohen, ndërhyrja e psikologut është tepër e nevojshme.

Mbipesha
* Një adoleshent ndër tre të moshës 15 vjeçare është i shëndoshë. Nuk dinë se si të vishen për të fshehur defektet.
* Për shembull: ajo do të donte të ishte e padukshme, por shokët janë të pamëshirshëm: në sport ajo i bën të gjithë të qeshin. Kjo do të thotë se ajo ha ëmbëlsira dhe sheqerna.
* Specialistët bien dakord: një adoleshent duhet të dobësohet. Kjo për estetikën, shëndetin kardiovaskular... E gjithë familja duhet ta ndihmojë të dobësohet sepse kjo gjendje mund ta çajë në depresion.

Gjëja më e ankthshme? Shpërthimi i një seksualiteti.
* Modifikimi i karaktereve seksuale provokohet dhe hipotalamusi (mbiprodhim hormonesh seksuale rreth moshës 10 vjeçare). Tek vajzat shenjat e para shfaqet rreth moshës 11 e 12 vjeç. Tek djemtë, shenja e parë është zhvillimi i testikujve rreth moshës 11 vjeçare.
* Në fakt, kjo periudhë karakterizohet nga një emër "humbja". Humbja e trupit të fëmijërisë: zbulon se është e pamundur të kthehet mbrapsht. 

Probleme lëkure
* 15 vjeç dhe puçrrat shfaqen. Adoleshenti ka frikë se mos shikohet, studiohet dhe tallet.
* Që në shenjat e para të infeksionit të lëkurës duhet konsultuar dermatologu. Vetëm ky mund japi këshilla higjienike.

Droga, gjë që duhet t 'ju alarmojë
Si mund të kuptohet? Ndryshon sjellja karshi prindërve, nuk dëfrehet më si dikur, shpesh lë kurset, kërkon më shumë para xhepi.
Është nervoz në mënyrë të parakohshme, agresiv në të folur. Qan dhe qesh pa arsye. Mbyllet në dhomën e tij dhe tregohet indiferent ndaj atyre që e rrethojnë. Bëhet përherë e më i pistë. Sytë e tij janë të kuq, qepallat përpëliten. Shpesh trupi është i mbuluar nga bluja dhe ka shenja në krahë e këmbë. 

Dhuna, si të kanalizohet
* Shumë faktorë mund të shpjegojnë këtë lloj sjelljeje. Tek djemtë sekrecioni i hormone zhvillon për keq agresivitetin. Më pas adoleshenti kalon një periudhë tensioni dhe dhune të brendshme
* Adoleshentit të cilit i mungojnë fjalët për t'u shprehur i zëvendëson ato me agresivitetin.
* Nuk bëhet fjalë që të falet kjo dhunë, por të kuptohet. Nëse kjo përsëritet shpesh, mund të bëhet fjalë për depresion ose çrregullim personaliteti.

Vetëvrasja, shkaku i dytë i vdekjeve tek të rinjtë
* Vetëvrasja është komplikimi më dramatik i depresionit. Mënyra e përdorur është shpesh një mënyrë e dhunshme: armë zjarri, varje ...
* Për fat të keq, shpesh duhet pritur ky ekstremitet që prindërit të kuptojnë vuajtjen së tyre.

_Telegrafi_

----------


## Dar_di

*Si mund ta kuptoni nëse partneri ju tradhton* 

Në vend që të përcillni të dashurën tuaj, provoni me metoda mjaft efikase, të lexoni të vërtetën nga trupi i saj. Janë disa shenja në trupin e njeriut, që padëshirë flasin mbi realitetin. Mjafton që të mësoheni t'i lexoni ato.

Të përdredhurit
Sipas ekspertëve për komunikimin e trupit, femra që një natë më parë ka pasur kënaqësi të mirë seksuale, përdridhet më pak dhe më ngadalë se ajo që e ka kaluar natën në shtrat vetëm me libër. Shpejtësia e frymëmarrjes dhe e përpëlitjes së syve, menjëherë pas seksit është e shpejtë, por të nesërmen ajo ngadalësohet për shkak se trupi është i relaksuar.

Buzëqeshjet
Seksi i largon të gjitha kufizimet dhe kornizat e sjelljes, për këtë i gjithë trupi reagon si më i relaksuar. Pas aktit seksual, njerëzit qeshin më shpesh dhe sigurisht të shikojnë më gjatë në sy, apo të qëndrojnë më afër, ndryshe nga ç'mund të kishin bërë në ndonjë nga situatat normale.

Skuqja e dyshimtë
Metodë e mirë për të verifikuar nëse dikush ka kryer marrëdhënie seksuale, është edhe testi nëpërmjet lëkurës. Ndiqni me kujdes ndryshimet e ngjyrës së lëkurës në trupin e partnerit. 30% e femrave, pak pas seksit, kanë shenja të dukshme të të skuqurit në lëkurë. Vëreni me kujdes nëse buzët i kanë të skuqura. Njollat e kuqe nëpër fytyrë, në gjoks, qafë dhe në hundë mbeten për shkak të ngritjes së tensionit të gjakut. Kjo vazhdon për 20 minuta pas aktit. 

Dëshira për prekje
Seksi shkakton prodhimin e hormonit të quajtur oksitocin, gjatë së cilës kemi më tepër nevojë për t'i prekur njerëzit dhe të jemi të prekur. Nëse kolegia juaj ju prek papritmas më fort se zakonisht, nuk ju nevojitet shumë për të kuptuar mbi atë se çka bërë një natë më parë. 

Komentimi i shputave
Pas seksit, gishti i vogël në këmbën e majtë skuqet. Por kjo mund të ndodh edhe nëse ajo (po edhe ai) vetëm mendojnë për seks, pra vetëm gjatë të menduarit për seks. Mirëpo ajo që zbulon më tepër është largësia mes gishtave të këmbës. Gishti i vogël simbolizon seksin ndërsa tjetri pranë tij dashurinë. Sipas një "komentuesi të shputave", largësia mes gishtit të vogël të këmbës dhe gishtit pranë tij, tregon se keni baza për aventura që zgjasin nga një natë, ndërsa gishti i vogël i kthyer për nga gishti pranë tij, tregon se jeni biseksualë.

Sytë e shkëlqyeshëm
Dikush që ka bërë dashuri para disa orëve sytë i ka me shkëlqim. Po ashtu më lehtë i hap buzët.

Zgjedhja e rrobave
Si pasoj e seksit është edhe rritja e vetëbesimit që ndikon në zgjedhjen e veshjes.
Femra që befasisht ndryshon veshjen të cilën e ka përdorur shpesh dhe e ndërron me diçka që potencon më tepër natyrën e femrës, me siguri ka përjetuar diçka të paharrueshme natën e kaluar. Ajo ndjen vetëbesim dhe dëshiron të bëhet atraktive.
Në vend që të përcillni të dashurën tuaj, provoni me metoda mjaft efikase, të lexoni të vërtetën nga trupi i saj. Janë disa shenja në trupin e njeriut, që padëshirë flasin mbi realitetin. Mjafton që të mësoheni t'i lexoni ato.

Prekja e flokëve
Luajtja me flokë tregon se ende ëndërron për dashurinë në shtrat të cilën e ka përjetuar mbrëmjen e kaluar. Ajo që vazhdimisht kalon dorën nëpër flokë,
në atë mënyrë "zbrazet" dhe këtë e bën pa vetëdije për t'u dukur më mire para mashkullit të vet.

E çmendur për kastravecë
Dëshira për kastravecë është tregues i mirë i ndjenjave me afsh. Kjo shfaqet për shkak të nevojës për lëngje. Nëse femra edhe më tej ndihet seksi, edhe pas dashurisë së bërë, kastravecët janë ushqim, të cilin e preferon më së shumti. 

Rritja e ndjeshmërisë së shqisave
Seksi e përmirëson shqisën e nuhatjes, dhe për këtë, nëse kolegu a kolegia fillon dhe ndien ndonjë erë të cilën ju as që e keni hetuar, e dini se ku është faji. Seksi e rrit rrjedhën e gjakut në disa pjesë të trupit, e mes atyre pjesëve është edhe hunda.
Natyrisht se çdo individ është unik. Prandaj nëse së paku për disa javë përqendroheni dhe vështroni trupin e partnerit (lëkurën, sytë, hundën, buzët, gishtërinjtë, mjekrën e më pas, veprimet e pavetëdijshme, sjelljet dhe mënyrën e të shprehurit, etj.) dhe arrini të mësoni gjuhën e trupit të saj apo të tij, kurrë nuk do t'ju mund tu hedhë hi syve.

Gjithmonë do të dini, edhe pse nuk ju tregojnë me fjalë. 

_Telegrafi_

----------


## Dar_di

*E qeshura flet për karakterin tonë...*

Thonë se e qeshura të zgjat jetën, por ajo ka edhe disa veti të tjera. Ajo, për shembull, mund të jetë një tregues i karakterit të personit. Nëpërmjet mënyrës se si qeshin, mund të zbulojmë disa anë të karakterit të atyre që kemi përballë. Ja se si...

*Femrat*


- Nëse një grua, ndërsa është duke qeshur, vë herë pas here gishtin e vogël te buzët, ajo dëshiron të jetë vetë në qendër të vëmendjes

- Në qoftë se gjatë të qeshurës bashkëbiseduesja juaj mbyll gojën me dorë, kjo do të thotë se ajo është modeste dhe jo shumë e vendosur. Një grua e tillë e ka shumë të vështirë të qëndrojë në shoqëri për shkak të hutimit dhe mungesës së shkathtësisë.

- Në rast se një grua, ndërsa qesh, e hedh kokën pas, ajo është e përzemërt, por paksa mendjelehtë, njeri që beson kollaj. Ajo, nën ndikimin e ndjenjave dhe të emocioneve, mund të kalojë shpejt në veprime impulsive dhe spara e dëgjon zërin e arsyes.

- Në rast se gjatë të qeshurës një grua vë dorën shpesh te koka, kjo tregon se ajo ka një natyrë romantike dhe është ëndërrimtare. Baza racionale tek ajo, si rregull, është e dobët.

- Kur femra, ndërsa qesh, rrudh hundën, kjo tregon se është tekanjoze dhe se humori i saj mund të ndryshojë nga çasti në çast.


*Meshkujt*


- Ata meshkuj që e kanë zakon të përmbahen edhe në një ambient ku ka plasur gazi, si rregull, janë të qetë, njerëz te të cilët mund të mbështetesh, pasi nuk të lënë në baltë, janë të ekuilibruar e të arsyeshëm. Këta burra, zakonisht u qëndrojnë besnikë grave të tyre, por gratë mërziten me meshkuj të tillë dhe mund ti tradhtojnë

- Në rast se një burrë qesh me kënaqësi, lirshëm, veçanërisht kur hedh kokën nga pas dhe picërron sytë, dijeni se ai është paksa mendjelehtë dhe shkon nga të fryjë era. Në jetë dhe sidomos në marrëdhënie me gratë, ai mund të të lërë në mes të udhës. Me një njeri të tillë mund tia kalosh mirë, në gaz e në hare, por tek ai mos mbaj shpresa se do të të dalë diku apo dikur për zot Me të është e kotë të lidhësh marrëdhënie serioze

- Një burrë që shkulet së qeshuri me zë, duke e hapur shumë gojën, zakonisht mund të jetë njeri i dashur dhe i aftë për tu bërë shpirti i shoqërisë. Këta meshkuj zakonisht janë shumë të zgjuar, babaxhanë, por në planin intelektual, janë primitive dhe paksa të palëçitur. Prej një njeriu të tillë mund të dëgjosh në çdo çast një anekdotë të bukur, por asnjëherë ska për të diskutuar me ty dhe ska për të dhënë opinion për një libër që ka lexuar

- Në rast se bashkëbiseduesi yt, në vend që të buzëqeshë, zgërdhihet e zbardh dhëmbët, duke shtrembëruar buzët nga e djathta, keni të bëni me një njeri arrogant dhe të paditur. Ai se ka për gjë të gënjejë dhe në momente të caktuara mund të tregohet arrogant e i egër. Megjithëse këta meshkuj i kushtojnë rëndësi pamjes së jashtme dhe mund të duken simpatikë, ruhuni prej tyre...

- Në rast se një burri, gjatë të qeshurës, i shkon buza nga e majta në të djathtë, ky është një njeri shumë i ndershëm, i rregullt, por në të njëjtën kohë, pedant. Megjithatë, tek ai mund të mbështetesh. Një kavalier i tillë mund të bëjë të lumtur çdo femër...

_Telegrafi_

----------


## Dar_di

*Dilema (adoleshentësh) tinejxherësh* 

Ke dëshirë të flakët që të bëhesh pjesë e ndonjë shoqërie, mirëpo "ajo" nuk të pranon. Të kanë përjashtuar nga grupi, ndërkaq bota jote menjëherë është rrënuar. E pyet veten se ku ke gabuar dhe çfarë mund të bësh - është koha që diç të ndërmarrësh!

Klasa jote, shoqëria e lagjes, vajzat nga klubi i volejbollit, grupi yt i vëzhguesve... Së paku, sikur të mund të bëhesha pjesë e ndonjërit grup, do ta ndjeja veten të fuqishme, të mbrojtur dhe të sigurt. Mirëpo, nuk është aspak e lehtë të bëhesh pjesë e ndonjë shoqërie tashmë të formuar, madje edhe kur të mund të arrish këtë, mund të të ndodhë që të të përjashtojnë. Në qoftë se të ndodhë ashtu, çdo gjë ndryshon dhe ti mendon se e tërë bota është kthyer kundër teje: sillesh si e humbur dhe ndjehesh e vetmuar. Arsyet për përjashtim nga shoqëria të shumtën na duken të parëndësishme, pa lidhje, madje edhe të padrejta. Pa marrë parasysh këto, ky problem është shumë i shpeshtë tek të rinjtë. Pasojat herë-herë mund të jenë mjaft serioze. Si të ballafaqoheni me këtë problem? Në rend të parë duhet të zbulosh saktësisht pse të ka ndodhur kështu?


A je e ngujuar?
Vuan. Sjellja e atyre që do të duhej të ishin miqtë tuaj është bërë e padurueshme. Kurrkush nuk të ka thënë drejtpërdrejt "Shporru! Nuk të duam!", mirëpo nuk mund të heqësh nga koka mendimin se je e padëshiruar. Nga sjellja e tyre kupton se diç nuk është në rregull. Vajzat nga shoqëria vazhdimisht kritikojnë pamjen tënde, në ahengje apo në mensë kurrë nuk ka vend për ty. Mirëpo, studio të gjitha faktet: ekziston mundësia se e tërë kjo është fryt i fantazisë sate apo madje është obsesion yti, ide të cilën e ke formësuar në kokë dhe e cila tani vazhdimisht të ndjek. Gjithashtu mendo mirë se kritikat të cilat t'i drejton shoqëria a janë për shkak të pamjes dhe sjelljes sate apo ndoshta vërtet ata kanë qëllim të mirë dhe këshillat e tyre janë miqësore. Megjithatë, mund të ndodhë se vërtet ata dëshirojnë që të të përjashtojnë nga shoqëria e tyre. Këtë dyshim mund ta zgjidhësh vetëm ti, mirëpo duhet patjetër të jesh e sinqertë me vetveten. Në qoftë se është fjala për kritika qëllimmira, pranoji dhe provo të ndryshosh atë që mundesh. Mirëpo, në qoftë se bindesh se ata megjithatë të refuzojnë, atëherë situata është krejtësisht ndryshe.


Mendojnë se je e ndryshme nga ata?
Situata bëhet edhe më serioze kur brenda grupit krijohet një ide unike e cila fillon të dominojë. Ai i cili nuk pajtohet me atë ide apo me atë model rrezikon që ta konsiderojnë "të ndryshëm" dhe për atë shkak e refuzojnë. Kundër kësaj ideje duhet luftuar, sepse grupi i njerëzve, i cili mbyllet në vetvete dhe nuk lejon kurrfarë ndikimi nga jashtë, bëhet grup personashe të njëjtë, monotonë, të cilët frikësohen t'u kundërvihen të tjerëve. Patjetër duhet të kuptosh se "llojlllojshmëria" është e ndërsjellë: në qoftë se unë janë i ndryshëm nga ti, kjo do të thotë se edhe ti je i ndryshëm nga unë. Pra, problemi nuk është në atë se kush kë e refuzon, përkatësisht kush besom se ka forcë dhe të drejtë që dikë ta përjashtojë. Fatkeqësisht, pasojat përherë i pëson ai të cilin grupi e ka përjashtuar.


Njëherë shpifjet, pastaj përjashtimi
Ekzistojnë shumë kuptime që duhet marrë parasysh: paragjykimet dhe diskriminimi. Paragjykimi është qëndrim ndaj njerëzve të tjerë, i cili shpesh është shumë i përshtatshëm, sepse është më lehtë të konkludosh me hamendje, nuk provon të mendosh me kokën tënde dhe nxjerr konkluzione vetjake. Diskriminimi është mënyrë e sjelljes. Këto dy kuptime janë të lidhura me njëri-tjetrin - e nxisin njëri-tjetrin. Fillon me shpifje (paragjykime) dhe përfundon me përjashtim (diskriminim). Mirëpo, përse bëhet përjashtimi? Të shumtën e rasteve për shkak të arsyeve tejet banale: për shkak të pamjes fizike (peshës së madhe trupore, puçrrave), por edhe për shkak të situatës ekonomike (sipas gardërobës që veshin). Herë-herë fjala është për diskriminim dhe urrejtje, kur është fjala për shkaqet racore apo gjinore. Në përgjithësi, përjashtohet çdo gjë që është e ndyshme nga pjesa tjetër e grupit.


Mbroje vetëbesimin tënd!
Në qoftë se shoqëria të përjashton, mund të ketë pasoja fatale për vetëbesimin tënd. Personi i cili e ndjen veten të përjashtuar nga shoqëria shpesh fillon të mendoj keq për vetveten. Në qoftë se dikush të thotë se je e trashë, do të ndjesh veten se i ke njëqind kilogramë. Në qoftë se të thonë se je mendjelehtë, do të fillosh ta konsiderosh veten të marrë. Personat e përjashtuar nga shoqëria shpesh e urrejnë edhe vetveten dhe më nuk dinë se çfarë të bëjnë! Mos lejo askënd të të konsiderojë ashtu! Në qoftë se vëren se dikush ndaj teje ka qëndrim të padrejtë, posaçërisht për shkak të pamjes sate fizike, ngre kokën, përdor vetëbesimin tënd dhe bisedo për atë problem. Me prindërit, me të dashurin apo me miqtë të cilëve u beson. Assesi mos lejo veten të bijsh nën ndikim të atyre të cilat dëshirojnë të të izolojnë. Kush nuk të do - ai nuk e meriton të jetë mik yti. Bota është plot njerëz të cilët dëshirojnë të shoqërohen me ty dhe të cilët e meritojnë të jenë në shoqëri me ty!

Duhet të kesh humor të mirë, madje edhe kur diç nuk është në rregull
Qëndrimi pozitiv ndaj vetvetes është i rëndësishëm në çdo situatë, edhe kur shoqëria nuk funksionon, edhe kur është çdo gjë në rregull.
* Shoqëria nuk bën të bëhet grup i izoluar, i cili nuk pranon asgjë jashtë suazave të veta.
* Duhet patjetër të kesh humor të mirë edhe kur je e vetmuar, ndjenja se duhet t'i takosh ndonjë shoqërie nuk bën të shndërrohet në varësi.
* Me plot mend pranoji të gjitha mangësitë tuaja.
* Në qoftë se ke mendim të mirë për vetveten, më lehtë do të gjendesh kur shoqëria do t'i imponojë idealet e veta.
* Mbaje mend: përherë më së tepërmi duhet të mbështetesh në vetveten.
* Harroji paragjykimet, ruaje identitetin vetjak, duaje vetveten dhe pusho të mendosh se të tjerët janë përherë më të mirë: kjo është receta më e mirë për shërim nga "sindroma e përjashtimit"!


Çka të bën të vuash më së shumti?
* Miku yt kurrë nuk konsultohet me ty për planet e tij.
* Ke gjoks tepër të madh apo ndonjë puçërr në fytyrë dhe shoqëria jote vazhdimisht të përqesh.
* Situata sociale e familjes sate nuk të mundëson një jetë luksoze dhe ata për këtë arsye të injorojnë.
* Miqtë tuaj kurrë nuk provojnë të kuptojnë ndonjë problem tuajin, nuk të kuptojnë seriozisht.
* Gjatë pushimeve përherë je vetëm, askush nuk çan kokën se ç`po ndodh me ty.
* Të shmangen, sepse dikush ka thënë se ti sjell fatkeqësi.
* Kur shoqëria shkon diku me veturë, për ty kurrë nuk ka vend.
_
Telegrafi_

----------


## Dar_di

*Të mirat e të qenit llafazane*



Biseda është çudibërëse: tia besosh tjetërkujt mendimet, brengat dhe gjendjet shpirtërore kjo do të thotë ta zbusësh tendosjen tënde, ta ndihmosh veten të mos ndjehesh vetëm dhe të përballosh më lehtë vështirësitë...

Kjo është një lojë zbavitëse, por njëherësh edhe serioze, në asnjë mënyrë humbje kohe. Llomotitja është gati një lloj arti, i cili, nëse dimë, na vë në qendër të vëmendjes dhe na bën të këndshëm për shoqërinë në të cilën kurrë nuk ndjejmë monotoni. Por llomotitja është edhe mënyrë që të ndihemi më pak vetëm, të çlirohemi nga tendosja, ti zgjidhim problemet. Prandaj biseda është e rëndësishme. Gjithmonë!

Po tia besosh tjetërkujt dyshimet, brengat dhe gjendjet e ndryshme shpirtërore, kjo mund të na ndihmojë që të përballohemi më qetë me problemet. Por edhe lumturia ka nevojë për fjalë. Çfarë kuptimi ka të ndihesh si një qiell të shtatë e këtë të mos mund tia thuash askujt? Pra, zgjidheni gjuhën dhe llomotitni kudo (në shtëpi, në floktore, në park) me të gjithë (familjen, partnerët, miqtë dhe, pse jo, edhe me të panjohurit). Por, me një kusht: zgjidhni me kujdes rrethanat dhe bashkëbiseduesit!

Në punë, me miqtë, në shtëpi ndryshohet kodeksi i komunikimit. Mësoni fjalët e duhura në vendet e duhura dhe në rastet e duhura! Flitni për gjithçka. Qeshni dhe mos u brengosni nëse ajo që thoni ndonjëherë mund tju duket marrëzi. Llomotitja gjithmonë është shenjë e afrisë, miqësisë dhe butësisë. Shpesh ajo është edhe vendimtare, sepse të jetosh nën të njëjtin kulm vetvetiu nuk do të thotë se keni gjithçka të përbashkët dhe se mirëkuptoheni për gjithçka. Por, mos e përzieni llomotitjen dhe diskutimin. Llomotitja është spontane dhe e pakufizuar, kurse diskutimi është i matur dhe i kujdesshëm. Duke biseduar lirisht mund të prekni tema të ndryshme, madje edhe ato të cilat, sikur të mendonit racionalisht do ti censuronit dhe të ti largonit si të panevojshme. Nëse jeni të kujdesshëm mund të merrni shenja të rëndësishme me ndihmën e të cilave do ti zbuloni anët e fshehta të familjarëve tuaj.

Në momentet e intimitetit: Nëse jeni nga të rrallët që menjëherë keni gjetur një gjuhë të përbashkët në seks, nëse jeni plotësisht të lirë, nëse gjuha juaj e trupit që nga fillimi është instinktive, kjo që pason nuk ka të bëjë me ju. Por nëse sjellja juaj (gjë që është rast i shpeshtë) është e kushtëzuar me tipin e edukimit, kulturën, familjen dhe personat nga rrethi juaj, mos harroni se biseda në momentet më intime mund të ndihmojë. Është kështu sepse partneri nuk është i detyruar që gjithnjë ta interpretojë sjelljen tuaj në mënyrë të drejtë. Për këtë arsye, me shumë kujdes, por së pari sinqerisht sqarojani se çfarë ju pëlqen. Komunikimi është hapi i parë drejt jetës harmonike seksuale. Mos harroni se marrëzitë, të thëna në momentin e duhur, kanë një forcë të çuditshme: ndonjëherë mjafton një fjalë e butë (e këndshme), një fjalë e guximshme dhe për të qeshur dhe marrëdhëniet seksuale të shndërrohen në një lojë të mrekullueshme erotike.

Në jetën e përditshme: Llomotitja nga zemra është trajtë e mirësjelljes, tolerancës, dashurisë. Një shenjë e pagabueshme e pajtimit dhe harmonisë. Mënyrë që të argëtoheni bashkërisht dhe ti thoni njëri-tjetrit gjëra të bukura dhe spontane. Kur llomotitni, ju sikur e përkëdhelni me fjalë personin që doni. Nëse i konsideroni fjalët humbje e panevojshme kohe dhe llomotitja nuk ju intereson kjo do të thotë se dashuria juaj ka humbur pakëz shkëlqimin. Lirohuni, bisedoni më shumë, meditoni më pak. Është momenti ta njihni pjesën më të pjekur të vetvetes (gjë që, kuptohet, nuk do të thotë se duhet të tregoheni i mençur). Llomotitja në punë duhet të jetë e pjekur, e përmbajtur dhe jovetjake. Mos i shprehni gjykimet përfundimtare. Edhe nëse ju pyesin për mendimin tuaj, jini të kujdesshëm, në mënyrë që të mos ekspozoheni shumë dhe të mos bini rastësisht në konflikt me bashkëbiseduesin. Jini i afërt me kolegët dhe mos harroni se llomotitja (kuptohet, në momentet e dukura dhe në vendet e duhura) ndihmon në zbutjen e situatave të stresit, që padyshim ekzistojnë gjatë punës. Fjala e urtë orientale Vetëdija me siguri që është ëmë e mirë se e vërteta me të vërtetë është e dobishme. Me fjalë të tjera, vlerësoni pasojat e asaj që dëshironi të thoni, nëse nuk dëshironi të krijoni armiq. Bisedoni me orë të tëra në telefon, kurse kur të takoheni gjithnjë keni për të thënë diçka të re. Kurrë nuk mërziteni së qëndruari bashkë. Për asgjë në botë nuk do të hiqnit dorë prej shoqërisë së tij. Keni të drejtë, sepse miqësia është një thesar që duhet kultivuar. Nëse është kjo një miqësi e afërt (të cilën mund ta gjeni edhe në shtëpi, te nëna ose motra) lirisht shprehni ndjenjat, frikën dhe dyshimet tuaja të vërteta. Biseda e hapur vetëm mund tju ndihmojë. Kjo do ta forcojë edhe më shumë raportin tuaj. Mos harroni se duhet të dini edhe të dëgjoni, sepse kjo është një veti të cilën mikja e vërtetë duhet ta ketë. Me të tjerët gjithnjë duhet të jemi nga pak të përmbajtur. Bisedoni lirisht me kolegët në punë, me miqtë e shkollës, me të njohurit...por kini kujdes se mund ti ofendoni rastësisht me të vërtetën të cilën nuk duan ta dëgjojnë. Dhe, para se të filloni të flisni për gjëra personale, mendoni, sepse ndoshta më mirë është të mos i thuhen në besim të gjitha, intimisht.

Ikni prej atyre që sdinë të dëgjojnë
Biseda mund të shndërrohet në monolog, nëse keni zgjedhur bashkëbisedues të gabuar. Nëse nuk doni të flisni në erë (për fat të keq, kjo ndodh shpesh ndërmjet partnerëve ose ndërmjet prindërve e fëmijëve) nëse nuk doni të keni punë me një person polemizues, jo tolerant ose me atë që derdh këshilla të pafundme, nëse nuk doni që ndokush ta keqpërdorë mirëbesimin tuaj shkurt, nëse nuk doni të shpenzoni fjalë me persona të cilët nuk e meritojnë vëmendjen tuaj, mësoni ti njihni bashkëbiseduesit e gabueshëm.

4 llojet e të gabueshmëve

1. Moralisti
Vuan nga rregullsia. Flet për të gjitha (për politikë, për film, për ngritje të çmimeve, për modën më të re) me të vetmin qëllim që ti akuzojë të gjithë. Ky është një llafazan klasik. Por, kini kujdes, sepse në kuadrin e madh të thënieve të tij të përcaktuara shumë lehtë mund të hyjnë edhe paragjykimet dhe jotoleranca. Kjo llomotitja e lirë e tij në fund mund të bëhet e mërzitshme dhe vështirë e durueshme.

2. Ankimtari
Sipas tij, asgjë nuk i shkon ashtu si duhet: në punë nuk është i çmuar sa duhet, në familje nuk e nderojnë, miqtë e nënçmojnënëse është mjaft i mençur që shfryrjet e tij ti mbajë Brenda kufijve të durueshëm, llomotitja e shëndoshë madje edhe mund ti ndihmojë që të lirohet nga tendosja. Por, shpesh ankimet e tij janë në shërbim të vetvetes. Kurse ju, në fund, do ta ndjeni trysninë e të gjitha problemeve të tij.

3. Viktima
Qengj përherë i viktimizuar, ai ndihet si i munduar, kurse në të vër tetë është agresor. Kinse person i pafajshëm, i cili e fajëson botën për shkak të pakënaqësive të veta, duke filluar nga humbja e punës deri te problemet me partnerin. Person që do tju kërkojë tia zgjidhni problemet, por që atëherë nuk do të bëjë asgjë që kjo të ndodhë. Kështu ju e shpenzoni energjinë tuaj, p.sh., që ti gjeni punë, kurse ai nuk paraqitet fare, duke parashtruar arsye të ndryshme. Ndodh kështu sepse ky është qëllimi i vërtetë i lojës së tij psikologjike: të tregojë se askush nuk mund ti zgjidhë problemet e tij dhe se të tjerët nuk vlejnë gjë.

4. Llogaritësi
Në dukje të parë i dobët dhe i përulur, ai në të vër tetë dëshiron që vetëm ta shfrytëzojë mirëbesimin tuaj. Do ta njihni, sepse, ndonëse është fjalëmbël, menjëherë do të kalojë në çështjen përkatëse: me orë do të flasë për pakënaqësitë e veta, kurse pas kësaj nuk do të dijë të dëgjojë. Të tjerët nuk i interesojnë, përveç si mjet për të arritur qëllimin e tij.
_
Telegrafi_

----------


## Dar_di

*Lëvizjet dhe gjestet* 

*Sytë, tiparet e fytyrës, si dhe çdo pozicion i trupit shprehin ndjenjat dhe personalitetin tonë.*

Sot gjestet shoqërojnë shpeshherë fjalët që themi, duke e forcuar ose zbutur kuptimin e tyre. Edhe pse, nga njëri shekull në tjetrin, qëndrimi i trupit e ka humbur paksa vlerën e vet simbolike, përsëri ai është i rëndësishëm për opinionin që të tjerët mund të krijojnë për ne që në takimin e parë. Disa nuk dinë, të tjerëve u janë bërë zakon qëndrime jo të hijshme, mirëpo, të gjithë, me pak vëmendje, mund të mësojnë e të korrigjohen.

*Qëndrimi*

Mënyra si rrimë, si uleni, si ecni është tepër domethënëse.
Thonë që pamja të gënjen. Megjithatë ajo është përshtypja e parë që krijohet te bashkëbiseduesi ynë sapo takohemi me të. Nuk bëhet fjalë këtu të shtireni, të mbajmë qëndrime stereotipe, por të reflektoj më sa më pozitivisht personalitetin tonë.
Mos e mbani kurrizin të kërrusur dhe krahët të lëshuar. Kurrizi duhet mbajtur drejt, barku i futur. Fjala "rri drejt", që e dëgjonim shpesh të na e thoshin kur ishim fëmijë, është gjithmonë e vlefshme.

*Si të rrimë në këmbë?

PO*



*JO*



*Si të rrimë ulur?

PO* 



*JO*

http://www.telegrafi.com/fo/qendrimi%204.jpg

*Ecja*

Mund të ecet shpejt, por pa i përplasur takat e pa i tundur fort krahët, sikurse nuk duhet ecur duke i tërhequr këmbët zvarrë. Për të patur një ecje të bukur, përshtatini hapat me trupin, mbajeni trupin drejt e jo si të ngurtësuar.

*Si të japësh dorën*

Kur takon dikë, kontakti i parë fizik është dhënia e dorës, e cila ka shumë rëndësi për përshtypjen që lë te tjetri. Është kënaqësi kur i jep dorën tjetrit me sinqeritet e siguri:
- asnjëherë mos jepni vetëm majat e gishtave;
- si burrat, dhe gratë, e heqin dorezën kur japin dorën. Si rregull një burrë duhet t'i thotë një gruaje të mos e heqë. Nuk duhet lënë tjetri të presë me dorën shtrirë sa të hiqni dorezën; në këtë rast më mirë mos e hiqni fare...;
- në rrugë nuk i shtrëngohet dora personit që e takon për herë të parë, por përshëndetet me kokë duke buzëqeshur.

*Puthja*

Gjithmonë duhet të tregojë njëfarë intimiteti; nëse pranohet që një fëmijë mund t'ia zgjasë faqen të gjithëve kur i takon, edhe të panjohurve, pasi mbush të njëzetat mund të puthet vetëm me ata që ka krijuar marrëdhënie miqësore.
Jepet nga një puthje në secilën faqe. Nuk është nevoja ta puthni tjetrin tri-katër herë në një faqe për t'i treguar se sa e doni, edhe pse disa e kanë si zakon krahinor.

*Vështrimi*

Thonë se është "pasqyra e shpirtit" dhe mesazheri i fshehtë i ndjenjave tona ...
- duhet të jetë i sinqertë: kur flisni me dikë duhet ta shihni atë dhe jo të rrotulloni sytë e ta shëtisni vështrimin andej-këtej;
- nuk duhet të vështroni ngultas dikë dhe t'i hidhni vështrime nga lart-poshtë, as të fiksoni pjesë të trupit, pasi do ta vini në vështirësi e ndoshta do të mendojë: Mos kam ndonjë njollë në kravatë?, mos do të më vjedhë unazën?; mos është ndonjë maniak?
- mos vështroni tinëz dikë;
- mos bëni shenja me sy, të cilat mund të keqinterpretohen.

*Buzëqeshja*

Ajo e ndrit fytyrën dhe i shoqëron aq mirë fjalët, saqë dallohet edhe në telefon. Ju mund të përfitoni, por edhe të abuzoni me të, mjafton që të jetë e sinqertë.
Ndërsa e qeshura tallëse, ironike është një armë, nga përdorimi i së cilës duhet të hiqni dorë.
*
Gjeste të pahijshme*

Disa prej tyre janë të vullnetshme dhe të pafalshme:
- kërcënuese: tundja e gishtit ose drejtimi i grushtit;
- përbuzëse: vështrimi krenar apo ngritja e supeve;
- vulgare: kur godet lehtë faqen ose tëmthat; - të dhunshme: goditja me këmbë e mobilieve, hedhja e objekteve përtokë, dhe, më keq, në drejtim të njerëzve;
- të turpshme: të gjitha gjestet me kuptime seksuale.

*Disa mani të papëlqyeshme*

Gjeste të tjera janë të pavullnetshme që një sy kritik mund t'i vërë re; me pak kujdes mund të korrigjohen fare mirë.
Të tilla janë:
- të prekësh papushim një monedhë në xhep;
- të bësh gjeste kur flet;
- të prekësh herë pas here bashkëbiseduesin;
- të godasësh lehtë me gisht cepin e tavolinës ose krahët e kolltukut;
- të tundësh këmbët;
- të tundesh në karrige;
- të hash thonjtë;
- të hash çamçakëz;
- të kruhesh;
- të rregullosh të brendshmet;
- të kruash hundët ...

*Tiku nervor*

Në shumicën e rasteve shpreh shqetësime të përkohshme, por kur vazhdon për një kohë të gjatë, tregon se është diçka patologjike, prandaj i duhet drejtuar mjekut për ta kuruar.
_
Telegrafi_

----------


## Dar_di

*10 mënyra për t’u ndier mirë...*

Ndonjëherë të gjithë kemi nevojë një zgjidhje të shpejtë për të na bërë të ndihemi sa më mirë.

1. Studime shkencore kanë treguar se, ta rrethoni veten tuaj me lule të freskëta, është një mënyrë e shkëlqyer për të luftuar depresionin; kështu që mos prisni që një mashkull t’jua bëjë surprizë!

2. Mbyllni perdet, hiqni telefonin nga priza dhe vendosni një DVD. Ju mund të dini përmendësh çdo fjalë të skenarit por, nuk ka mënyrë më të mirë për t’ju bërë të ndiheni lart moralisht.

3. Telefonojini një shoqeje apo një shoku me të cilin s’keni folur prej kohësh. Është vërtetuar nga ana mjekësore që, thashethemet e mira janë një mënyrë fantastike që t’ju kthejnë sërish buzëqeshjen ju dhe miqve tuaj!

4. Hani ananase të freskët. Përveçse janë të ëmbël dhe të shijshëm, ananaset kanë nivele të larta të triptofani, që lëshon shumë serotoninë ose hormone të lumturisë në trurin tuaj.

5. Lyejini thonjtë me një ngjyrë të shndritshme. Portokalli, vjollcë, apo një ngjyrë tjetër plot jetë. Thjesht vetëm duke i parë, do t’ju gjallërojnë.

6. Thuani fëmijëve që nuk mund të çohen nga krevati të shtunën para orës 8 e pastaj ndryshojeni orën, çojini një orë prapa. Është pak djallëzore, por 1 orë më tepër në krevat është kaq mirë dhe do t'ju bëjë të ndiheni ndryshe.

7. Blini një çokollatë rrugës për në palestër. Është e vetmja kohë kur ju mund ta hani një çokollatë pa u ndier në faj, dhe në fund të fundit, në këtë moment ju duhet t'i mbani lart nivelet e energjisë ...

8. Mos i shtyni gjërat! Të gjithë kemi një listë me gjëra e punë për të bërë; bëni nga një çdo ditë dhe do të ndiheni goxha nën kontroll...dhe më të lumtura!

9. Jepni para për bamirësi! Sigurisht bamirësia do të përfitojë nga kjo, por studime të fundit kanë treguar që, duke dhen lirohen shumë hormone të lumturisë.

10. Ndryshojini menjëherë rrobat sapo të futeni në shtëpi. Vishni pizhame të bukura, seksi dhe...relaks.

_Telegrafi_

----------

